# Off-Topic Discussion > Chat >  >  Can not connect to chat

## 006

As the title says

First message I get:
"Your nickname was invalid and has been corrected; please check your altered nickname and press Connect again."

Clicking on okay, it changes my nick to "_06", upon trying to connect, this is the log I get:

[20:48] qwebirc v0.92
[20:48] Copyright (C) 2008-2012 Chris Porter and the qwebirc project.
[20:48] News - the qwebirc project
[20:48] Licensed under the GNU General Public License, Version 2.
[20:48] == *** (qwebirc) Looking up your hostname...
[20:48] == *** (qwebirc) Found your hostname.
[20:48] == Connected to server.
[20:48] -irc.dreamviews.com- *** Looking up your hostname...
[20:48] -irc.dreamviews.com- *** Found your hostname (localhost) -- cached
[20:48] == ERROR: Closing link: ([email protected]) [Access denied]
[20:48] == Disconnected from server: Connection to IRC server lost.



Any solution would be appreciated

----------


## spellbee2

The webchat expects usernames that start with a letter, followed by either letters, numbers, or underscores. Since it's correcting the username before sending, it's probably trying to authenticate with the server with the wrong username. We've had a couple problems with people trying to connect with spaces in their name, but I don't think we've really had this kind of problem before (usernames of all digits are fairly rare, as you can imagine)

I see 2 options:
1. You might be able to connect with an IRC client, which might not modify your username when you try to log in. You can find tutorials on how to set up an IRC client here: https://www.dreamviews.com/chat/1563...tutorials.html
2. We can change your username to something more chat-friendly - just let one of the staff know what you'd like to change it to and we can do it pretty quick.

----------


## BloodSand

I also can't get in the chat. 

[12:46] -irc.dreamviews.com- *** Looking up your hostname...
-
[12:46] Caps supported: multi-prefix tls userhost-in-names
[12:46] Caps set: multi-prefix userhost-in-names
-
[12:46] -irc.dreamviews.com- *** Found your hostname (XXXXX)
-
[12:46] Closing link: ([email protected]) [Access denied]

edit: it's now 4pm and it works now. idk if something was changed, but I didn't change anything.

----------

